# 7610 dual power



## craigzetor (Nov 29, 2010)

hi chaps i have a ford 7610 dual power my problem is that when the tractor is driving you can hold the brakes and stop the tractor without pushing in the clutch is it the clutch slipping or the dual power any ideas before i open her up and start surgery thanks


----------

